# Sony Vegas Rendereinstellungen - hilfe



## mastersound (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Hoffe hier ist ein Brain dabei der mir helfen kann.weis mitlerweille echt nicht mehr weiter.

Habe ein Video geschnitten mit Sony Vegas 6.0
und naja egal was ich render,es wird alles nicht so wie ichs gebrauchen kann.Entweder ist die Datei zu gross,die Grösse nicht Optimal oder einfach nur schlechte Qualität....aaaaargh

Der Videoclip geht ca 6,5 Minuten lang,die beste qualität mit der passende Grösse habe ich bis jetzt auf WMV Format hinbekommen aber auf 308 mb- 8748kbit/s

das Ding ist halt das ich es auf MySpace oder Youtube presentieren möchte,und die Datei darf nur 100 mb gross seien.
ich habe ihrgendwo gelessen im Web das man bei Sonyvegas die gewünschte Grösse,einstellen kann,kannmir einer sagen wie ich das Einstellen kann?kenne mich mit den ganzen Codecs nicht wirklich aus,und hab nichts passendes im Web gefunden,aaaaargh

kennt vieleicht auch Jemand die perfekte Rendereinstellungen für diese youtube etc. videos,für sony vegas 6.0?(also spricht bitrate-Format etc.)

habe das Video upgeloadet,und es ist einfach nur nicht optisch zu ertragen,
hier der Linki wo ihr euch das angucken könnt
http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...=14&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


bin echt am verzweifeln,wäre euch mega häftig dankbar für eure hilfe.


----------



## Letsplayer100™ (24. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
Also ich stelle schon seit längerem Lets Plays auf YouTube: http://www.youtube.de/Letsplayer100 deshalb bin ich der Meinung dass ich dir helfen könnte!
Also 1. Das Video darf höchstens 2GB groß sein was laberst du da von 100MB ! 
2. Ich habe auch Probleme mit der Quali also mit dem rendern deshalb würd ich mich auch freuen über antworten. Ich rendere mit Camtasia Studio 6 oder mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker!

MFG Letsplayer100™
-------------------------------------
Copyright © Letsplayer100™ Lets Plays^^ ne scherz


----------



## darkframe (25. Februar 2010)

Argh, hatte schon gepostet, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass die Ausgangsfrage schon von 2008 ist.

@Letsplayer100:
Du hättest besser einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, weil sich die ursprüngliche Frage um Sony Vegas drehte und nicht um Camtasia oder den Windows Live Movie Maker. Letzteren habe ich noch nie benutzt. Aus Camtasia 6 heraus kannst Du MOV mit H.264 exportieren. Das wäre wohl das geeigneste Format. Ein paar Infos zur Größe u.a. gibt's hier.


----------

